

Las Vegas Hummer Dealership Switches to SMART Cars and Vespa Scooters - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/las-vegas-hummer-dealership-towbin-smart-cars-vespa.php

======
patrickg-zill
They are just going from one gimmick to another. Although I like Vespas.

The Smart car is really only useful in urban environments, and is as much or
more $$$ than my 4-door Toyota Echo which gets equivalent mpg and can seat 4
people and has a useful trunk.

